# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  اضافه کردن crystal report به setup

## mohsen_123

تو ساخت setup برای crystal report تو قسمت prerequisites چه چیزی رو باید اضافه کنم

----------


## choobin84

کامپوننت های کریستال را از طریق اضافه کردن ماژول Add Modul به برنامه ستاپ اضافه کنید
روی نام پروژه ستاپ در solution Explorer  راست کلیک کنید و Add Module  را انتخاب نمائید

----------


## niksoft

دوست عزیز در مورد Report Viewer هم احتیاج به merge module هست ؟

----------


## mohsen_123

ببخشید تو Add Modul چی رو باید اضافه کنم میشه توضیح بدید

----------


## choobin84

> ببخشید تو Add Modul چی رو باید اضافه کنم میشه توضیح بدید


4 تا ماژول کریستال هستند که با نام های 
Crystal_Database_Access2003.msm
Crystal_Database_Access2003_enu.msm
Crystal_Managed2003.msm
Crystal_regwiz2003.msm
اینها رو باید اضافه کنید .برای آخری هم باید یک سریال برای  License key  اون قرار بدید.
این سریال رو می تونید از توی   help اونجایی که نوشته about microsoft...  بیرون بکشید.
این سریال رو  در property  ماژول آخری باید قرار بدید.

----------


## saeed_rezaei

البته برای ورژن 2003 چهار تا ماژول بالا هست. 
اگه از 2005 استفاده می کنید، دو راه حل دارید 
1- merge madule:همین چیزی که دوستمون اشاره کردند با این تفاوت که یه فایل بیشتر نیست. و البته این یه فایل رو باید از طریق خود سایت کریستال گرفت. 
2- استفاده از روش انتشار click once که در این صورت دیگه نیازی برای استفاده از فایل اضافی رو نداری. این روش رو من بیشتر ترجیح می دم.

----------


## hamed_bostan

> 2- استفاده از روش انتشار click once که در این صورت دیگه نیازی برای استفاده از فایل اضافی رو نداری. این روش رو من بیشتر ترجیح می دم.


من این سوال رو توی یه تاپیک دیگه هم پرسیدم اما ....
میشه بابت این راه دوم توضیح کاملی بدین که چطور میشه از click one  استفاده کرد؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## saeed_rezaei

سلام. 
این مسیر رو توی برنامه تون پیش بگیرید. 
project -> properertis 
حالا تو لیست سمت چپ، گزینه آخر یعنی publish رو انتخاب کنید. 
اولین چیزی که باید مشخص کنید اینه که مسیری رو وارد کنید که می خواید setup برنامه اونجا قرار بگیره. 
سپس روی دکمه prerequist... کلیک کنید و از میان لیست برای این پست،  گزینه crystal report for framwork 2 رو انتخاب کنید. و ok کنید.
سپس در قسمت پایین روی دکمه publish wizard کلیک کنید. 
یه چند تا سوال ممکنه ازتتون پرسیده بشه، مثلا اینکه می خواید فایل نصب مخصوص سی دی باشه یا شبکه و یا اینکه چطور برنامه Update رو چک کنه. آیا برنامه قابلیت Update اتوماتیک رو داره یا نه و از این حرفها. شما می تونید روی دکمه finish هم کلیک کنید. 
اگه هم آدرس اون تاپیکی رو که می گید ، بنویسید تا اونجا هم این توضیحات رو منتقل کنم، ممنون می شم. تا اگه بعدا کسی از دوستان search زد، به یه نتیجه ای برسه.

----------


## hamed_bostan

> اگه هم آدرس اون تاپیکی رو که می گید ، بنویسید تا اونجا هم این توضیحات رو منتقل کنم، ممنون می شم. تا اگه بعدا کسی از دوستان search زد، به یه نتیجه ای برسه.


نه عزیزم من این سوال رو از شما نپرسیده بودم که جواب داده نشده بود . یه بابایی مطرح کرده بود و من پرسیدم اما جوابم رو ندادند واسه همین دوباره پرسیدم و ممنونم از جوابت .



> سپس روی دکمه prerequist... کلیک کنید و از میان لیست برای این پست، گزینه crystal report for framwork 2 رو انتخاب کنید. و ok کنید.


ایا تو ای« روش دیگه شماره سریال واسه رجیستر و .. نمی خواد؟؟؟

----------


## saeed_rezaei

نه. نیازی نداره

----------


## hamed_bostan

خیلی ممنونم دوست عزیز . کمک بزرگی بود.
این قابلیت در کریستال ریپورت 11 موجوده یا قابلیت vs.net 2005 ]ست و ورژن کریستال ریپورت فرقی نداره؟

----------


## saeed_rezaei

سلام.
راستش سری قبل که من مشکل رجیستر کردن کریستال با وی بی 2005 رو داشتم مبجور شدم که خیلی توی سایت bussinesobject بگردم. با توجه به اون جستجو فهیمدم که نسخه ها با همدیگه فرق دارن. 
مثلا اگه یادتون باشه توی 2003 از روش مرج ماژول استفاده می کردیم. حالا همین روش هنوز هم توی 2005 هست اما فایلی که باید مرج بشه یکیه و باید از روی سایت بگیریش. حجمش هم یه کمی بالاست. خود سایت توصیه کرده بود که از روش onceclick استفاده بشه. با توجه به اطلاعات اونجا فهیمدم که ورژن های کریستال هر کدوم با دیگری فرق داره پس می شه گفت که 11 هم فرق داره. و البته اگه اشتباه نکنم ورژن 11 که کاملا یه برنامه جدا هست و خیلی هم قوی تره نسبت به ورژنهایی که همراه ویژوال استودیو ارائه می ده.

----------


## hamed_bostan

ممنونم دوست عزیز. پس شما واسه ورژنی که روی خودVS هست از روش clickonce استفاده کردین اره و جواب داد .

----------


## mohsen_123

من مشکلم این توری حل شد بعد نصب خود setup ساز یه فایل نصبی برای crystal report ساخت وقتی این فایل رو هم نصب میکنم crystal report رو میشناسه و خطا نمیگیره

----------


## saeed_rezaei

بله. در روش clickonce یه پک همراه برنامه نصب می سازه که با نصب اون دیگه مشکل رجیستر کردن وجود نداره. کافیه فقط نصب بشه. 
البته در روش مرج ماژول هم که گفتم اسم فایلی که از سایت گرفتم 
cr_net_2005_mergemodules_mlb_x86
این هست و البته با سایز 26 مگابایت.

----------


## hamed_bostan

منهم این فایل رو گرفتم اما اگه به این سادگی بشه که نیازی به فایلی با این هجم بالا نیست

----------


## maryam_yousefii

> سلام. 
> این مسیر رو توی برنامه تون پیش بگیرید. 
> project -> properertis 
> حالا تو لیست سمت چپ، گزینه آخر یعنی publish رو انتخاب کنید. 
> اولین چیزی که باید مشخص کنید اینه که مسیری رو وارد کنید که می خواید setup برنامه اونجا قرار بگیره. 
> سپس روی دکمه prerequist... کلیک کنید و از میان لیست برای این پست، گزینه crystal report for framwork 2 رو انتخاب کنید. و ok کنید.
> سپس در قسمت پایین روی دکمه publish wizard کلیک کنید. 
> یه چند تا سوال ممکنه ازتتون پرسیده بشه، مثلا اینکه می خواید فایل نصب مخصوص سی دی باشه یا شبکه و یا اینکه چطور برنامه Update رو چک کنه. آیا برنامه قابلیت Update اتوماتیک رو داره یا نه و از این حرفها. شما می تونید روی دکمه finish هم کلیک کنید. 
> اگه هم آدرس اون تاپیکی رو که می گید ، بنویسید تا اونجا هم این توضیحات رو منتقل کنم، ممنون می شم. تا اگه بعدا کسی از دوستان search زد، به یه نتیجه ای برسه.


 

سلام
بابت توضیح کاملتون ممنون. ولی فایل های کریستال و کجا add کنیم؟این طوری فایلا رو با خودش add نمی کنه

----------

